# Quinn Bill Amendment



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

An amendment was filed on Thursday 04-24-03 by Rep. Chris Fallon (D) to restore full funding of the Quinn Bill.

Call your local State Representative *IMMEDIATELY* and ask them to sign on to Rep. Fallon's amendment.

Friday (04-25-03) at 17:00 hrs. is the deadline to co-sponsor.


----------

